# Pre Emergent Herbicide



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

What kind of pre emergent have yal used to control crabgrass and sandburs?
On Bermuda
Some fields are grazed some arnt.

Thanks:confused:


----------



## okhillbilly (Jun 18, 2009)

I've heard of somone else using Pronto in bermuda fields. But its highly regulated as to when its used by the state. http://www.pbigordon.com/pdfs/ProntoBigNTuf-SL.pdf .I've used MSMA as a post emergence spray with some success. It brown's out the bermuda for a little while. But it does come back. There,s an older thread on here about sanburr. Might look at that for some info.


----------



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

Ok thanks for your info, I looked at that product, I think its generic roundup. Last year I sprayed pastura post emergent, for sandburrs, and it also killed johnsongrass but they all came back late in the year, and pastura cost 15/ac just for product!!


----------



## Customfarming (Oct 8, 2009)

direx 4L is the only thing labeled for bermudagrass pastures as a pre-emergent. spot spray crabgrass with roundup to get rid of it and bermudagrass will eventually take it over. sandburs there is a new chemical out that is suppose to take care of them but cant remember what it is called.

If you spray MSMA on bermudagrass pasture you cannot graze or make hay off the field for one year. It used to be 6 months but a few years ago they changed it to a year. This is due to the arsenic in the chemical. I would not chance it because if something happens and it can be traced back to you and you will pay heavily for you.


----------



## okhillbilly (Jun 18, 2009)

You might check into this product (but it's a post emergent).Pastora herbicide: a new tool for sandbur control in Bermuda grass - Shawnee, OK - The Shawnee News-Star


----------



## mike (Jan 4, 2010)

pastora is a good product and costley!!!! as i found out you must use this every 30 days. after each cut when the grass is 2" and with in 7days after cutting. its a small expence when you look at what you could loose in sales to pickey horse heads. Thanks to all mike


----------



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

yeah but $15 doller an acre in pastora 
every cutting? when u add 30 in fert and 6-8 24d ex.. how can u afford to do it?


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

spot spray.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I just received the following:

"Many of you are interested in the status of the labeling process for Prowl H20, a BASF product that could be used as a pre-emerge herbicide for the control of sandburs in pastures and hay meadows. We have been watching the progress of BASF in getting the label approved by the U. S. Environment Protection Agency. We received news this morning that the EPA has approved the Prowl H20 label and the Texas Department of Agriculture immediately followed suit.

Here are a few points from the label you should be aware of:

Prowl H20 may be applied to fields of establishedBermudagrass, when in winter dormancy, that are grown for hay production and/or in pasture for livestock grazing (no rangeland).

Application method: Prowl H20 may be applied by ground, chemigation, or by air in water or fertilizer utilizing multi-nozzle broadcast boom sprayers equipped with nozzles that provide accurate and uniform applications.

Do not apply the product with cluster jet nozzles nor with other boomless tip spray equipment.

Do not apply less than 60 days prior to bermudagrass harvest for hay or 45 days prior to harvest for forage or livestock grazing.

Use only on bermudagrass grazing areas that are controlled/fenced and livestock are excluded for a minimum restriction period for 45 days after treatment with Prowl H20.

For broad spectrum weed control, Prowl H20 may be tank mixed with other products based on the weed spectrum present.

The rate that may be used is 1.1 to 4.2 quarts per acre. Use the higher application rate of Prowl H20 where more dense infestations of targeted annual grasses and annual broadleaf weeds are anticipated, or when a longer duration of residual weed control is desired.

The weed target species are field sandbur, annual grasses and small-seeded broadleaf weeds.

The window of opportunity to correctly apply this product this season is relatively small. We would like to give you the opportunity to learn more about the product and how to best utilize it"

Check to see if it has been approved in OK.


----------



## mike (Jan 4, 2010)

just checked prices on prowl and its 98$ for 2.5 gal. or 9.80 a quart if this will work and you dont have to use another herbaside . hope this works

thanks for the good info

mike


----------

